# Friction / Drive wheel replacement (C-950-527190



## pcdino (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi all,
I have a late 90's Craftsman that has been great. 
This year it doesn't seem to want to go into gear - The drive plate doesn't come up to the friction wheel.
I tried adjusting there enable linkage but the plate stops on a weld befor getting to the friction wheel... but just barely....

So I got new friction wheel and was successful at getting it out with all the pieces.... but without having 8 small arms/hands how do I get it all back together?

The problem is the chain... I can't figure out how to get the drive-shaft back in place with the friction wheel, bushings and small sprocket in place AND with the washers in place on the shift arm...WITHOUT DROPPING THE CHAIN OFF THE DRIVE [email protected]!?! 

The bushings mount on the end of the driveshaft and bolt onto the inside of the housing.

Links to some images of how tight it is in there.


























Thanks...


----------



## TV8270 (Feb 15, 2021)

Welcome to the site pcdino. Assuming you disassembled it without removing the chain, why would you have to now ? It's a process. There are a lot of great videos on you tube. search Donyboy 73, Retrace your steps, you'll be fine !


----------

